# Awlgrip?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Paint it black (painter by trade) has several in-depth posts on this very subject. Do a search.


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

My search didn't turn up any results. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. Help me out paint it black!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com/#q=awl-grip+site:microskiff.com&hl=en&prmd=ivns&ei=WnozTeaeD4Kr8AbsnZCgCQ&start=10&sa=N&fp=fd0f73886609171d

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=awlgrip+site:microskiff.com&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=fd0f73886609171d


and last but not least, from the manufacturer...

http://www.awlgrip.com/Product%20Datasheets/3844+A+eng+A4.pdf


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

prep with 150-220 Grit.
I prefer to spray it, but watch out because it will run in a hurry.
And the paint is made so that it cannot be buffed.

One can buff it, but it'll lose it's protective finish that makes it superior to other paints.
Thus leaving the idea of using AwlGrip for it's finish and durability irrelevant.
A trick a lot of painters use in order to keep it from running much is using a bit of accelerator mixed in.
Not too much, for it'll make the shine die back.

One does not need to use an Awlgrip primer, or primer for that matter, but it is suggested.
A two part (2k) primer will do the job, but as many will agree, it's sometimes not worth the risk of mixing paint systems.
Although, I have done it in the past with great results on friends boats who didn't want to spend the extra money.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve what I have done in the past is get the boat ready to paint and then take it to a pro to shoot it. A skilled painter will ensure a very good job. I know a fellow that restores cars. That is who I go to and you will have a lot of labor and paint money in the job. If you are going to do it yourself maybe a little practice would help. I have painted cars, boats and and things can go wrong in a hurry.

Frank_S


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

This seems to be a helpful site

http://www.marinepainting.net/topside-painting.html


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys. that website is helpful I just wish I would have known about it a month ago. I'm going to try the paint on my own with out any "professionals" for that bit of personal satisfaction and financial relief. I just hope I don't regret it. This is a budget operation after all.


----------

